# M3 lightweight



## mmpower (Oct 6, 2004)

Go to ebay key word M3lightweight. less than 4 hours to go


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A link would have been nice.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

2 of them have recently been on ebay. Coupled with the one that lives a few miles from me, that represents a significant % of all that were built.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=4506440621&category=6131&sspagename=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=4509681793&category=6131&sspagename=WDVW

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Well the race car means one less street car version.  It scared me at first for the price, but that it is a race car makes it easier.

Yeah, Roundel used to have one or two every month.

WRT the second one, I don't think they have cruise control, but I don' tthink I ever looked.


----------

